# Transom Jack for a Short trailer?



## KyMonArker (Oct 15, 2009)

I just got a 1978 1644p MonArk And thought is was a little wierd to tow with the motor in the up position. The bracket just goesnt seem as if it ould be safe to haul the boat bouncing around with out somthing to secure the Motors weight.

I thought Maybe I could extend the trailer frame out back to use a transom saver but its a tilt trailer and that would go against the Idea of using the tilt feature.

Heres some pics! Any suggestions or ideas?

And yes I know I need Longer Bunks! Im new to this Boat addiction so plese be patient.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 15, 2009)

Someone makes an offset transom saver. I tried searching for a few minutes and couldn't find it. If you extend the bunk, it has a bracket that will attach to the end of the bunk. I use to have one on a bay boat and I can not remember where I bought it from. You could probably make one if you wanted too.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 15, 2009)

They make a transom saver that has an articulation in the middle so it will reach under the boat and still hold the motor up.


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 15, 2009)

I wish I could find it.

Ill Look for one again. 
Thank you very much for your input!

Scott


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 15, 2009)

Not sure if this will work for your application, but here's what I found:

https://www.cabelas.com/p-0054920019743a.shtml


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 15, 2009)

Found another one! 

https://www.backtoboating.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=129


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 15, 2009)

Water wing you are the man! I didnt realize the cabelas would extend out far enough from under my boat. If It isnt Ill build somthing my self!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to assist, and hope it works out


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 16, 2009)

Why not lift the motor and turn the lock?


----------



## KyMonArker (Oct 16, 2009)

The lock doesnt even seem as if it woud handle the rough roads and potholes. It doesnt have a latch to lock it in it just rest in a shallow groove.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 16, 2009)

Gotcha! We made a block for ours that we bungee in place. But we aren't going down a bumpy road.


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 16, 2009)

OOOPS! Double post.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 23, 2009)

huntinfool said:


> Why not lift the motor and turn the lock?


The lock is for beaching only. It is not designed to hold the weight of trailering (manufacture says so, even), and I have seen countless motors with damaged locks, because the stress of trailering bent it all to heck and back.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 24, 2009)

Teh only reason to lift the motor is so it doesnt hit things while you tow it. When you lift it to clear obsticals you need to support the weight to save the transom. If oyu dont lift it, you dont need the transom saver, the boat is designed to carry the weight int eh down position.


----------

